# Introducing Brem-Beau



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Introducing our new puppy Brem-Beau or "Beau" for short he's currently 8 weeks old and weighs 0.65 kg he's a picky eater but we're working on him 

Current nicknames "teensy" or "teeny weeny"

he's very sweet and loves kisses


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a punkin!! I love that even though he is small (I am gonna have to go convert what you listed to know, haha!) he has the cutest puppy belly!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

he's a very chunky puppy for a puppy that is very picky lol 

0.65 kg converts to 1.4 lbs or 22 oz


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, if my converter is right he is 1 pound, almost 7 ounces.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> he's a very chunky puppy for a puppy that is very picky lol
> 
> 0.65 kg converts to 1.4 lbs or 22 oz


You got there before me! Thanks!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

you can just google "0.65 kg to lbs" to get the convert


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He's an angel!

I so miss having a puppy in the house...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He's very cute!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my...what a teenie weenie cutie pie!!! he's got such a sweet face :love7:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww Im so excited for you, you found your puppy!! He is SO cute


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks everyone he's very quiet and sweet he trotts all over the house like a wind up toy not used to having a puppy running around lol


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

teensy weensy my butt!

chubby wubby is more like it!

Too cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh..he's sweet. Such a chunky monkey


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

congratulations sherri. hess a doll


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats , he is gorgeous  .


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww Im so excited for you, you found your puppy!! He is SO cute


Yes we found him hehe he's quite the little heart breaker 



2Cheese said:


> Oh my...what a teenie weenie cutie pie!!! he's got such a sweet face :love7:


he is so sweet and quiet his bark is like a mouse squeek



Amandarose531 said:


> teensy weensy my butt!
> 
> chubby wubby is more like it!
> 
> Too cute!


you know he is quite fat for a picky puppy lol 



Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhh..he's sweet. Such a chunky monkey


thanks!!!! 



amandagalway said:


> congratulations sherri. hess a doll


thanks amanda!!



sugarbaby said:


> congrats , he is gorgeous  .


thank you! he is a doll


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwwwwwww :love5: He's a cutie...but I've said that a few times already.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What a nice little pupster....he makes you want to pick him up and snuggle.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

precious precious precious! :love1: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love your prada im always seeing when you put up a post after watching that funny video of the two oldest running around and now youve added the sweetest baby to your family ill be watching closer to be watching teeny weeny growing up thanks


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww thanks so much! I recorded another video of the 2 of them (prada and ninja) 
I'll have to post it tmw!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

he is so cute!!! congrats!!! where did you find him??


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

he is GORGEOUS! congrats!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! Will have some new pics in a few days!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What an adorable baby.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a cute patootie! I could just snuggle with him all day! Congrats on the new addition! How exciting!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

He is adorable  congratulations


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

